
SAT’s New ‘Adversity Score’ Will Take Students’ Hardships into Account - electriclove
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/16/us/sat-score.html
======
lostmymind66
I went to a university that gave minority groups extra points and had entrance
quotas. The result was that 90% couldn't make it and dropped out after the
first year or just completely failed.

If you can't get into school based on grades, we should be looking at other
areas in the education system to fix, not making it easier to get accepted
based on a person's environment.

